# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG: Shushui 33cm dan Goshiki 25cm [s/d 10 Juni 2009]

## situs_dsp

Dilelang dengan kelipatan bebas.

Opsi bungkus untuk kedua Koi dengan mengetik "8181 ALL" di harga 800rb dan 10% untuk KOI's.

*KOI A: Shushui 33cm, starting price 300rb, Opsi bungkus "8181 Shushui" di harga 550rb.*


*KOI B: Goshiki 25cm, starting price 150rb, Opsi bungkus "8181 Goshiki" di harga 350rb.*


Lelang berakhir pada hari Selasa tanggal 10 Juni 2009 pukul 21:21 waktu server. Semua harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim.

Mari om, silakan dimulai  ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## situs_dsp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

